# How do I get out of this? Crazy client edition.



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I'm not talking about being noble. If it's not the job for you (or the O.P.), then don't do it.


I thought you were inferring there was (only) an obligation to proceed and fulfill the commitment to do a proposal since he took the check (instead of return the check promptly and bow out gracefully). My bad if I misunderstood.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> I thought you were inferring there was (only) an obligation to proceed and fulfill the commitment to do a proposal since he took the check (instead of return the check promptly and bow out gracefully). My bad if I misunderstood.


You understood correctly. I agree with you that if you are certain it's a mistake, you should bow out.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I do crazy pretty well, just not 26 years of it.:whistling


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*how do i get out of this crazy client edition*

Was she an oriental that grew up in a grass hut. Just wondering because my one and only nut case was. She knew you were coming why was she not ready. Red light #1. Her and the daughter in law crying. #2. Son and husband seemed ok #3. Who do you you think calls the shots here. You will be jumping through some hoops and then some on this one I dont care how well organized you are, and with some people it dont matter how much of their money you've banked. As stated above rip up the check, tell them your too busy now and chalk it up as a lesson learned. Unless of course your ready for some serious grief and stress.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> So at one time.


The funniest one liner on CT this year by far.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, she sounds kinda coo-coo. When I get a particularly 'eccentric' (ie - nutjob) client I try to figure how much of my time they'll waste and charge accordingly. I'm getting pretty good at it, except for a job I finished last Saturday. I added 25% to the labor ($3200 additional), told her it will be June until I could start (I bid in January), and I still got the job. The problem is she turned out to be a dream to work for, so I'm going to 'refund' that additional money. There were a few change-orders, so half of that money did get used. I'm going to tell her that things went better and faster than planned (which is true), so her final bill will probably be close to zero.

If your gut tells you it isn't worth the hassle, decline. But if you're able to be compensated for your troubles, go for it.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Just say "this project is not right for us, but thank you so much for having me out"


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Man, I'm still stuck on this. I'd really like to do the project. The son seems to understand that there will most likely be some change orders that will drive the cost of the project over the duration. He also had a pretty good sense of humor about the situation too.

I think I might have to just proceed with some serious caution on this one. 

Super specific and painfully defined scope and drawings. And just be super clear and strict on the change order policy. I feel like I'm going to have to charge for changes in the design before they even agree to do the project...


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Well, he can be an ally, but at the same time , your gut is telling you to pass. Deposit and payment schedule comes to mind , and if they don't show economy of motion in making selections and putting it together , you will get sucked in and lose .


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I would do the job. I would make sure my proposal was spot on. If she comes in with new ideas, the original idea needs to be crystal clear. Have a stack of change orders on the job sight. If you think she will try to talk about ideas all day, figure out how to charge time and material for the delay. If your the guy who can keep the crazy lady happy the husband and son will make sure you are the guy ever time regardless of the price.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Let this one go. There are various types of eccentricity and this isn't the one that you want. It would be one thing if the lady was bent on having one specific project done a particular way with a bunch of caveats. But the problem here is that the woman is all over the place with her ideas. If you go down that rabbit hole she'll have you doing multiple projects before you can finish the first one.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Was she hot?





WarnerConstInc. said:


> So at one time.


You kill me!!!:laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

aaron_a said:


> Man, I'm still stuck on this. I'd really like to do the project. The son seems to understand that there will most likely be some change orders that will drive the cost of the project over the duration. He also had a pretty good sense of humor about the situation too.
> 
> I think I might have to just proceed with some serious caution on this one.
> 
> Super specific and painfully defined scope and drawings. And just be super clear and strict on the change order policy. *I feel like I'm going to have to charge for changes in the design before they even agree to do the project.*..


Great way to test the waters... :thumbsup:


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Just leave it. 

Otherwise you're gonna be back here in 6 months asking us how to get the final payment from a psychopath.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I wouldnt do the job unless i needed the work real bad. Last few years we turn as much away as we take on, if i take on a diva they will have DEEP pocket books. 

I hate criers. Nothing in my career or personal life has prepared me for a crying woman. Im a huge push over with a crying woman. I ak not used to being a push over, and will need to be compensated for being a puss.:laughing:

Good Luck.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

you guys are over think this whole thread.

a walnut library with coffered tin ceiling . custom everything..

budget is 20K-30K ??????? not possible in my mind..


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

jaydee said:


> you guys are over think this whole thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's why she started crying. Husband and son want me to design a paint grade project with a lot less details.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

aaron_a said:


> Yeah, that's why she started crying. Husband and son want me to design a paint grade project with a lot less details.


I think he means but it is probably too low....


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah, I straight up told them there was no way to do walnut for less than 50k.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*how do i get out of this*

Sounds like they are all way off level on this one Aaron. Shes thinking walnut w all the bells and whistles and they are talking bare paint grade. Shes not going to be happy with your craftmanship because shes not getting what she had pictured. Kind of like a corvette to a kia. She will not ever be happy because the way this has started from jump. Shes going to be expecting a little extra no matter how hard you try to please. Time to pass bro.


----------

